# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Any idea where is Reborn Aquarium is..

## ben loh

Hi bros, does anyone knows where reborn aquarium shifted to.. They previously located at balestier but when there n realize they no longer operating... Thanks on advance

----------


## blue33

They have closed shop. No more operating.

----------


## ben loh

OMG, another good marine shop closed down.. haiz... Thanks blue33... Btw do u know any good marine shop..

----------


## walter.chwee

I think they are closed for good..

----------


## spkentchai

Closed for good

----------


## chwh52

yup closed for good... too bad

----------


## clkong

East Lorong Halus : Iwana and Ah beng shop
West: Coral Form

----------


## the4thsaint

Sealife (bukit merah)

----------

